# Blowing White Smoke While Accelerating



## Joanne (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Just wondering if anyone knows why my 7 series blows an excessive amount of white smoke when i accelerate hard, it only happends once then its fine and wont do it again?
Joanne


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Condensation in your exhaust system is being turned into steam. Once it blows off it doesn't form again until everything cools down.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

White "smoke" emerging from cars is usually steam, like Bob already stated above. 
However the fact that you've noticed it in your rear mirror while accelerating (when you usually rather look where you're actually going) would indicate an abnormally huge cloud compared to the normal condensation effects. Especially also considering the usually rather hot fair dinkum Australian climate...

Just keep an eye on it - could well be a head gasket slowly going bad.


----------



## Joanne (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I thought this might be the case, I was hoping they over filled it with oil or something silly like that, I got it cheap off ebay. we did a bit of research before buying the BM and was told that model is prone to head gaskets, was a bit suprised thought considering the car cost $235,000 brand new 10 years ago, you'd think for that price they'd last forever, Im told its an 18 hour job to fix the head gaskets, and yes it happens usually only once even if Ive been driving for 1/2 an hour and only when you really put your foot down hard and yes there was heaps of smoke, Ive only had it 3 days and just wanted to see what it could do. Ive got a Merc thats done nearly 400,000 kms and still goes really well but the BMW is much nicer to drive. I'll keep an eye on the water.

Thanks heaps.

Joanne


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

thats definitely a good thing that its not your head gaskets


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

When you say once then not again, is this only the first acceleration or after idling or what exactly?

White smoke is steam or coolant. If it is thick white smoke it is coolant and it is likely your head gaskets. Thin white smoke is condensation.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Short answer: it's a 7 series.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Bought it off eBay, eh? Hmmmmm.... if it were me, I'd have that head gasket checked. Sure sounds like coolant is getting in there. Not good. 

Doug


----------



## Sean McClellan (Feb 11, 2007)

How long can a 7 series generally last when it is blowind white smoke? (m60 engine)


----------



## Joanne (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Its thick white smoke and it only does it every now and again after acceleration,(hasnt done it for a few days now) I was also told it could be a sticky PVC valve or something because it also idles a bit rough sometimes. But I will be getting it all checked at BMW in Melbourne, still bloody nice to drive but.
Joanne


----------



## Joanne (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay guys,
I had my car checked and it needed two Rocket cover gaskets, was leaking oil that why the smoke, now it runs like a rocket. I love BMW's


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad it all worked out well for you. Now post some pics so we can see your BMW.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Oil smoke is bluish white, versus pure white of coolant. BT, DT.


----------



## danishninja (May 26, 2013)

Joanne said:


> Okay guys,
> I had my car checked and it needed two Rocket cover gaskets, was leaking oil that why the smoke, now it runs like a rocket. I love BMW's


hi, how much did it cost u to fix?my 7 series got the same problem..


----------

